# My experience with Aery Poodles



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

My experience has already been shared in the "Buyer Beware" post however I did want to send a photo. I thought I would create a new thread so it would not be lost in the shuffle. For someone interested, I can also provide a copy of the text message verifying that Richard did indeed inform me there would not be a scar. There are actually two scars. So this was not a matter of a lack of connection between breeder and buyer but false information provided to the buyer. I do not have any correspondence in writing regarding the 8 missing teeth. That was a phone conversation however I did specifically inquire if there were an issues and was told no issues were present. The vet said the missing teeth would not be an issue in terms of him eating as he has plenty of other teeth. As for the scaring, it does not look all that bad but it would have been nice to have been properly informed of such instead of being told it was a scratch and would not scar. And depending upon the angle and how close the photo is taken and how long his fur on his snout is, it is not real noticeable. In short, he is a very happy little boy and living his best life, spoiled rotten.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I don’t know both sides of the story but I will say it can be difficult if not impossible to say with absolute certainty that a scratch won’t develop into a scar.

He is a beautiful puppy though! 🥰


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I never would have noticed the scars if you hadn't pointed them out. He is absolutely beautiful for sure!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as the disagreement is edging into personal vendetta territory.


----------

